# Software zum Testen eines Netzteils



## mrlollog (14. Dezember 2014)

Heyo!
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es evtl eine Software gibt mit der ich testen kann ob mein aktuelles Netzteil noch gut genug für mein System ist.

Mein aktuelles Netzteil: Super Flower SF-650P14P
Grafikkarte momentan: Sapphire Vapor-X HD 5770. Geplant ist der Einbau einer Asus R9 280X

Wenn es tatsächliche solche Programme zum Testen gibt wäre es nett und hilfreich wenn ihr mir auch noch nennen könntet worauf ich zu achten habe bzw. ab wann mein Netzteil nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist.

MfG


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2014)

Das Netzteil solltest Du mal schnellstens austauschen, passive PFC ist nun nicht mehr aktuell. 

Software zum Testen eines Netzteil gibt es keine, da braucht

man ordentliche Messtechnik und ein Netzteil zu checken.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2014)

mrlollog schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es evtl eine Software gibt mit der ich testen kann ob mein aktuelles Netzteil noch gut genug für mein System ist.



Nein.



mrlollog schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Netzteil: Super Flower SF-650P14P



Da brauchst du sowieso nichts messen. Entsorgen und ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## mrlollog (14. Dezember 2014)

Okok danke. Werde ich tun bevor ihr mich hier komplett ausschlachtet  Was sagt ihr zum Be Quiet! System Power 7 500 Watt? MfG


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2014)

WAs für ein Budget hast du?


----------



## mrlollog (14. Dezember 2014)

So wenig wie möglich. Unter 60€ eigentlich. Ich denke dass ich da mit dem Be Quiet gut bedient bin.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2014)

Wie wäre es mit dem?
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mrlollog (14. Dezember 2014)

Schaut gut aus. Aber was ich wissen wollte ist, ob durch mein altes Netzteil ernsthafte Schäden an der restlichen Hardware entstehen (besonders an der Graka) entstehen können?


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Dezember 2014)

Oder dem Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W? 



mrlollog schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus. Aber was ich wissen wollte ist, ob durch mein altes Netzteil ernsthafte Schäden an der restlichen Hardware entstehen (besonders an der Graka) entstehen können?



Die HDDs würden dir zuerst abrauchen, aufgrund der hohen Ripple-Ströme


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2014)

Dein altes Netzteil ist halt nicht wirklich gut.
Schon alleine deswegen solltest du es entsorgen.
Musst du wissen.


----------



## sleepy771 (14. Dezember 2014)

JAJA user und Marktleiter, alter bleib bei dem Netzteil, oder sorge dir eins mit einer guten energie effizens .80-Plus-Gold/Super-Flower-Golden-Green-HX-80Plus-Gold-Netzteil-750-Watt kostet ca. 90.  
Wenn du das Geld dafür ausgeben möchtest. Oder sieh dich mal um im Netz.


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Dezember 2014)

sleepy771 schrieb:


> JAJA user und Marktleiter, alter bleib bei dem Netzteil, oder sorge dir eins mit einer guten energie effizens .80-Plus-Gold/Super-Flower-Golden-Green-HX-80Plus-Gold-Netzteil-750-Watt kostet ca. 90.
> Wenn du das Geld dafür ausgeben möchtest. Oder sieh dich mal um im Netz.



Das stufe ich einfach mal Trollen ein, da das alles andere als Konstruktiv oder begründet ist


----------



## sleepy771 (14. Dezember 2014)

Gründe gibts viele es gibt auch ahnungen. Oder Ahnder oder????


----------



## Legacyy (14. Dezember 2014)

Das SF-650P14P ist echt uralter Mist. Das sollte man so bald wie möglich mal ersetzen.

Würde da ebenfalls das LC9550 oder das HX450 empfehlen. Je nachdem welches man nehmen möchte.


----------



## eXquisite (14. Dezember 2014)

Antec TP-450C wenn es ins Budget passt, das SF schleunigst raus!

Zu deiner ersten Frage: http://www.chromaate.com/product/80...atic_Test_Application.htm#ProductsInquiryList
Software liegt dort bei.


----------

